# Twisty question.



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

I may have found a patch where some twisties are growing, have to go back and look more thoroughly. On the off chance I find some(knock,knock)when is a good time to remove the vine? Before seasoning, after or doesn't really matter?


----------



## JJireh (Feb 7, 2013)

I've found sooner can be better, but not definitively. It can harbor bugs and rot the wood if it is decomposing. Sometimes the damage is already done just by pressure. I guess the question becomes, what purpose would leaving it on be?


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

Good point! I was just wondering if the vine acted like bark, I didn't know if removing it would expose to much and lead to splitting.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

If I get them as fresh cuts I like to remove the vine as soon as I can as the wood dries it wil shrink some and it can make it harder to get out. And you can see if there is any damage to deal with.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

A good question to have to worry about anyway.

Not much in the way of vines around here so no twisties either.

Rodney


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

We've got plenty of vines around here, the problem is that they grow too fast and just choke out whatever they grow on. I'll see a sapling that needs to grow a bit and when I go back in a few months it's dead and vine moved on.


----------



## LilysDad (Sep 25, 2014)

As a vine deteriorates it becomes more difficult to remove without picking it to pieces.


----------

